# Help my substrates mixed together! Can I sieve them out?



## Aloe_Danielo (24 Oct 2018)

I used a course black aquarium sand for the rear part of my tank (planted) and a fine play sand for the front. It looked great but I accidentally moved one of the rocks and the black sand flowed down into my coloured sand  

The sands are two different grades and the black is noticeably much courser, almost a gravel.

Is there anything I can do to split them? Or do I need to scrap it all and start again?


----------



## tam (24 Oct 2018)

If they are different grades then yes, you just need a sieve or mesh to DIY one that the play sand fits through and the black doesn't. You should be able to syphon the sand out of the effected area in preparation to sort it.


----------



## Parablennius (24 Oct 2018)

I use the wifes rice steamer. The middle bit with fine holes in for drainage. Sand drops through.


----------



## ian_m (24 Oct 2018)

You may be able to separate the sand using a fine sieve. Quick looks reveals geologists fine metal sieves start at £50 odd, so not cost effective.

However from your favourite tat bazaar one can get (for example) an A5 sized sheet of 0.1mm stainless steel mesh for £4 odd. You need to ascertain your black sand particle size and purchase the correct mesh size to block it. Then just fashion it into a sieve type thing and sieve the sand through, hopefully the larger grain size getting stuck on the sieve.

Could always use a pair of tweezers, much cheaper but might take a while


----------



## Aloe_Danielo (24 Oct 2018)

ian_m said:


> You may be able to separate the sand using a fine sieve. Quick looks reveals geologists fine metal sieves start at £50 odd, so not cost effective.
> 
> However from your favourite tat bazaar one can get (for example) an A5 sized sheet of 0.1mm stainless steel mesh for £4 odd. You need to ascertain your black sand particle size and purchase the correct mesh size to block it. Then just fashion it into a sieve type thing and sieve the sand through, hopefully the larger grain size getting stuck on the sieve.
> 
> Could always use a pair of tweezers, much cheaper but might take a while


Oh man - we're talking years! 
Thanks everyone - I'll take a trip to the local DIY shop and see what I can find. I'm not feeling hopeful though


----------



## sparkyweasel (24 Oct 2018)

A kitchen shop might be more use, or a pound shop kitchen department.
When you put the mixed stuff in the sieve it will probably all stick together, but if you put it in a tub of water and jiggle it, the sand should pass through.


----------



## tam (24 Oct 2018)

Craft/sewing store is another option, look under cross stitch/embroidery area you can get find plastic grids there. Or you could go really low tech and poke some holes in the bottom of a cardboard box. You'll probably need to spread the substrate out and let it dry first - shouldn't take long if you spread it thin on a tray somewhere warm.


----------



## goldscapes (24 Oct 2018)

Would it be any easier to dig out the majority of the black sand at the front and pour in some new play sand to cover up the remaining bits, getting the sieve grade right sounds like it might be a bit hit and miss...
Unless you are stocking really voracious diggers then no one should ever know!


----------



## alto (24 Oct 2018)

Just disguise the zone with some plants 
Epiphytes on wood etc is a quick method


----------



## Aloe_Danielo (25 Oct 2018)

davexcape said:


> Would it be any easier to dig out the majority of the black sand at the front and pour in some new play sand to cover up the remaining bits, getting the sieve grade right sounds like it might be a bit hit and miss...
> Unless you are stocking really voracious diggers then no one should ever know!


This is true - for the cost of a bag of sand I'm tempted to just dig out what I can and 'cover it up'!


----------

